
Show HN: Unimersiv – Learn through virtual reality - BaptisteGreve
https://unimersiv.com/hn.php
======
BaptisteGreve
Hello Hackernews!

We spent the last few months building the first VR learning platform and we
would love to get your feedback!

Baptiste

